# I'm wore out



## Tclem

camp meeting in little rock is in two weeks and I sold all 250 in two nights last year. Almost to that number now. Think I can do these blind folded by now. Have turned probably 3000 of these in the past year and a half. Two more weeks of turning. I have about 30 more outside by the lathe. I just had to get off my feet. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

What's the small stuff on the top right? I can't make it out? Earrings?


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> What's the small stuff on the top right? I can't make it out? Earrings?


Those are for the beaded sticks. I have to make more sticks with holes to attach them


----------



## Tclem

You can see some with beads

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

You are the HAIRSTICK KING !!!! ............. Henry might say Queen tho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> You are the HAIRSTICK KING !!!! ............. Henry might say Queen tho


I don't listen to Henry the horrible

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kazuma78

Do you use a finish on them?


----------



## Tclem

kazuma78 said:


> Do you use a finish on them?


Wax. Oil or CA


----------



## kazuma78

Id like to try one sometime, I'm sure the wiminz like em!


----------



## Tclem

kazuma78 said:


> Id like to try one sometime, I'm sure the wiminz like em!


They do. I have a good following of women from churches we fellowship and all the women have long hair so they wear them to help hold it up. Wife bugged me for months to make her some and when I did they took off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Tclem said:


> They do. I have a good following of women from churches we fellowship and all the women have long hair so they wear them to help hold it up. Wife bugged me for months to make her some and when I did they took off.


I really need to start a customer base. I'd love to make stuff to sell but I just don't have many people to sell to yet. What size piece of wood do you use to start out with?


----------



## Tclem

kazuma78 said:


> I really need to start a customer base. I'd love to make stuff to sell but I just don't have many people to sell to yet. What size piece of wood do you use to start out with?


1/2"-3/4. Depending on if input designs in it or if they want thick or thin sticks


----------



## kazuma78

Tclem said:


> 1/2"-3/4. Depending on if input designs in it or if they want thick or thin sticks


How long?


----------



## Tclem

kazuma78 said:


> How long?


5-8"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> I'm wore out


Spelling bee? Math quiz?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Spelling bee? Math quiz?


Worn wear wore wear. This is Mississippi. Land of the free. Home of the misspelled freedom of speech

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Nature Man

Everybody is laughing, but you are the one taking trips to the bank! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## El Guapo

Time to soak your feet in the Bubble Bliss Deluxe!

You are a machine, my man! I'm sure you'll come back from camp with zero hairsticks and lots of green fold.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jerry B

ahhhhh, hair sticks, at first look I thought you were making wands
really cool and definitely a good idea. Do you also supply a "beret" or whatever it's called ?
leather? Wood?
Really like the idea, and a good use for my smaller scraps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Jerry B said:


> ahhhhh, hair sticks, at first look I thought you were making wands
> really cool and definitely a good idea. Do you also supply a "beret" or whatever it's called ?
> leather? Wood?
> Really like the idea, and a good use for my smaller scraps


I have made what I call a pony tail bangle with a stuck through it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Awesome stuff Tony!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Here I was trying to figure out how you get the refills in these ink pens! Wore out is just as much of a word as ain't. Kinda like ruined, rotten and rurnt!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Here I was trying to figure out how you get the refills in these ink pens! Wore out is just as much of a word as ain't. Kinda like ruined, rotten and rurnt!!!



Don't you mean roont???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Nope rurnt beyond roont!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Here I was trying to figure out how you get the refills in these ink pens! Wore out is just as much of a word as ain't. Kinda like ruined, rotten and rurnt!!!


It a Mississippi thang lol


----------



## ironman123

And the wheel keeps turning. Hairstick - Bolt Action Pen - Hairstick - Bolt Action Pen - Hairstick. Bag the moola while it is good. And it keeps you out of trouble unless you buy too much wood and Paxton goes on strike.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Mills

Tclem said:


> Worn wear wore wear. This is Mississippi.


Didn't think that sounded like Georgia where it expresses distinct degrees.
I'm _worn_ out from talking to irate customers.
I'm _wore_ out from helping Uncle Soup fix that old tractor of his.
I'm _flat wore_ out from laying brick all day.

Wear takes up five pages in the dictionary. Inflection is a key.
(when you come home late) A genteel version as "Wear ya been?" (not in much trouble);
"Wear YOU been? (you're in trouble); or the most severe 'Ware HAVE you been?"

All the way up to "Do that again and I'm gonna wear a hole in your bitches".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Seaba

Those look great Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Looks like you found your nitch Tony. What sort of camp is it that you can sell so many of those? Hair camp? I hear ya about the feet, mine ache after too long at the lathe too.


----------



## Tclem

barry richardson said:


> Looks like you found your nitch Tony. What sort of camp is it that you can sell so many of those? Hair camp? I hear ya about the feet, mine ache after too long at the lathe too.


Yeah this kind of fell in my lap. Wife bugged me to make her one. It is camp meeting for church in little rock. Will probably be 3000 people a night.


----------



## Kevin

Great work Tony. You should get some pictures of some of da wiminz when they put them in their hair -- like this . . . . 



 



 

Not that you need any help selling them though it seems you sell them as fast as you can make them. May I ask what is your price range?


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Great work Tony. You should get some pictures of some of da wiminz when they put them in their hair -- like this . . . .
> 
> View attachment 83456
> 
> View attachment 83457
> 
> Not that you need any help selling them though it seems you sell them as fast as you can make them. May I ask what is your price range?


Since I get some great deals on the wood I use primarily ebony and dymondwood, I sell them for anywhere from $8-$14 depending on if I laminate them and length. I don't make a fortune and some other guys sell for more but 99% of my sales are from churches that our church fellowships so I make enough to buy more wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | +Karma 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Horatio

My wife has commissioned some of these for her and my daughters now that I'm (finally) up and running again, though, I've never tried hair sticks before.

Great stuff. Its awesome to have a following of people who appreciate your work but I can imagine it gets tedious making the same thing repetitively.


----------



## Kevin

Yes but Tony makes more than hairsticks. He makes chopsticks too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Horatio said:


> My wife has commissioned some of these for her and my daughters now that I'm (finally) up and running again, though, I've never tried hair sticks before.
> 
> Great stuff. Its awesome to have a following of people who appreciate your work but I can imagine it gets tedious making the same thing repetitively.


It does. I kind of get tired of it sometimes but I will take a break and make pens ( my favorite) or even a bowl but at the end of the day it is hard not to make them when my following is 90% women who want these. I jut kind of fell into it and have been blessed


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kevin said:


> Great work Tony. You should get some pictures of some of da wiminz when they put them in their hair -- like this . . . .
> 
> View attachment 83456
> 
> View attachment 83457
> 
> Not that you need any help selling them though it seems you sell them as fast as you can make them. May I ask what is your price range?


Now I see why my wife won't wear the one I made for her till I make her another one. She told me the other day she needed 2 of them in order to wear them when I asked her why she had never used the first one. Well as soon as I can get back into my lathe I will make her a matching one and maybe another set out of the spalted maple pen blanks I received today.


----------



## Tclem

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Now I see why my wife won't wear the one I made for her till I make her another one. She told me the other day she needed 2 of them in order to wear them when I asked her why she had never used the first one. Well as soon as I can get back into my lathe I will make her a matching one and maybe another set out of the spalted maple pen blanks I received today.


Check your mail. You should have some today or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Do you think you could do a quick tutorial of your method for making these? It might sound stupid because they are probably not too hard to make, but from someone who makes so many I'd be willing to bet you have the method down to a science.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

I can do that. I have done them several different ways but the way I do now is my favorite. I would say I've made around 3000

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78

Tclem said:


> I can do that. I have done them several different ways but the way I do now is my favorite. I would say I've made around 3000


That would be great and I would appreciate it!!


----------



## Tclem

kazuma78 said:


> That would be great and I would appreciate it!!


No problem. They are easy but I do break some. It's just that my following on IG is 90% women who wants sticks so that's what I primarily turn


----------



## kazuma78

Cool! Looking forward to seeing your technique!


----------



## gman2431

Tclem said:


> No problem. They are easy but I do break some. It's just that my following on IG is 90% women who wants sticks so that's what I primarily turn



Hey! I follow you on IG and I'm not a hair stick wearer! 


Oh wait I must be that 10%... 


Seriously tho you kill it on there Man. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

gman2431 said:


> Hey! I follow you on IG and I'm not a hair stick wearer!
> 
> 
> Oh wait I must be that 10%...
> 
> 
> Seriously tho you kill it on there Man. Very cool.


Are you "greatlakes" on IG.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## winters98

Thought those were harry potter wands at first


----------

